# Department of Trade and Industry



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

This is really going to make you laugh. The other day my wife and I went to WILCON. Now WILCON is a very large store and they are every where. First off NO HANDICAPPED PARKING. So I call the store manager and she says sir the customers fight with us so we have to let them park there. WTF. So I said next time I come in here and there is someone parked in the PWD spot that is not handicapped I will report you to the Department of Health (of course I know that won't work either) Anyway later she comes to my wife and gives her her card and says call us when you are coming we will move a car for you. 

OK then we get in the store. Wow they don't have anything we need 1" PVC pipe, 1" PVC elbow. 4" PVC pipe and elbow. All they had was the concrete mix we needed. So I look around and see lots of empty shelves. So we asked why you guys are out of stock. Well I thought the answer would be the stock is held in customs or some lame excuse like that. But what he said was we have an inspection by the DTI. All the items that don't have the DTI codes we can't sell. So I shook my head thinking I did not hear him right. I asked so all the products your selling here must be approved by DTI. Yes sir. So you mean your selling products that are not allowed to be sold? OH no sir they just don't have the codes. So you mean you lost the codes? No sir we never had them. OH OK I see thank you.
I wonder if the food industry is the same? Are they selling things that are not approved for consumption? Knowing what I read and see everyday I am afraid they are. Scary huh


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

The DTI like any other government regulatory agency is chockful of red tape it will make your eyes melt BUT that being said WILCON being a large company MUST abide by the law. 

Dura Lex Sed Lex sayeth the naive. 

Just go to your local mom and pops hardware store and you're lucky if you even see an updated DTI certificate if any at all.

PWD spots are enforced by the local government units through the traffic division of that city.
It's an epidemic here in the Philippines where PWD spots are very seldom enforced.

As for Food Safety enforcement the Bureau of Food and Drugs are more strict in the enforcement in my experience.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I know the frustration. Certain things just are what they are.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Right expensive junk and it breaks frequently or is fake, they probably can't make a profit on the higher quality stuff, who has the money. Check out the prices at an Ace Hardware, I don't even go there anymore.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

galactic said:


> The DTI like any other government regulatory agency is chockful of red tape it will make your eyes melt BUT that being said WILCON being a large company MUST abide by the law.
> 
> Dura Lex Sed Lex sayeth the naive.
> 
> ...


Yes I would expect that from a mom and pop store just trying to make a living WILCON is like a major outlet and would think they would abide by the law. Naive is right. Yeah I know the PWD stuff is really a convenience for the guys who need to just get 1 thing. But I am going to continue my fight everywhere I go on this. To the point that I have blocked in cars so they could not leave. Of course I made sure they were not handicapped before acting on this. The Bureau of Food and Drugs, I am sure are fulfilling their duties and responsibilities to the fullest extent.
I also have a lake for sale


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

galactic said:


> PWD spots are enforced by the local government units through the traffic division of that city.
> It's an epidemic here in the Philippines where PWD spots are very seldom enforced.


Here in the UK a disabled motorist has to register and receives a badge to display in his windscreen. Does such a system exist in the Philippines and if so as a foriegner could you receive such.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

They do have it here but there is no placard to place in your window. I have the one from Kuwait. It's not enforced by anyone as it is not important enough. Hell most if not all government agencies don't have PWD parking or Toilet


----------



## coldplusphil (May 12, 2015)

Do not expect help... you are from USA... even Vice President Binay picture of his vehicle in Handicap parking spot... as my 82 year old dear filipino friend used to say "you're in the Philippines Now" Get over it!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dangerous Confrontations*



coldplusphil said:


> Do not expect help... you are from USA... even Vice President Binay picture of his vehicle in Handicap parking spot... as my 82 year old dear filipino friend used to say "you're in the Philippines Now" Get over it!


Words of wisdom there Coldplusphil ...I wouldn't want to get into a potentially (any confrontation) dangerous confrontation, people here with money are used to getting their way and have a hard time understanding someone who challenges them, police will not side with either party, especially when both have money, they'll let both parties hash it out.

It's like banging your head against the wall trying to change things here, it won't happen, the year is 2015 and things haven't changed much since I was stationed in Subic 1984 and from my 5 years living in and around the general population I'm not seeing any changes coming real soon it's best to avoid any sort of fight or make the system work (not happening) and find another spot to shop, to be fair there are places that remember my car and treat me very well, I do tip, not big but I do tip the people.

Many of us are retired and we have plenty of time to look for more friendlier spots with better parking arrangements, I've had to change where I shop several times due to either lack of parking or rude customer service and each time I found a better spot with friendly staff and lower prices.


----------

